# Fix slow IE9 performance while running F@H GPU client



## hat (May 7, 2011)

Control Panel > Internet Options > Advanced > Accelerated graphics > Use software rendering instead of GPU rendering


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is where you do it in firefox if you are like me and had problems in Firefox as well.


----------

